# Hiring - Excel VBA Job Positions



## wellsr (Jul 2, 2018)

Read the description and answer the screening questions in the the linked Google Form and we'll get in touch if we think you might be a good fit.

https://goo.gl/forms/qodXCQTJlTBXFdg23



_NOTE: This post has been approved by the MrExcel administrators_


----------

